# Carly Simon is 70 today!



## Ralphy1 (Jun 25, 2015)

One of the greatest pop singers.  Who can forget Mockingbird?  She is on my iTunes playlist and won't age for me...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2015)

I remember putting her _Playing Possum_ LP cover up on my wall and doing a lot of sighing ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes, yes...


----------



## Glinda (Jun 25, 2015)

I read somewhere that she once had a stuttering problem.  She got over it by singing everything she had to say.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2015)

Carley Simons, NOBODY does it better...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday Carly!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 26, 2015)

She suffered from agoraphobia...


----------



## oldman (Jun 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> She suffered from agoraphobia...



Really? I am surprised. I always thought she was kind of sexy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 26, 2015)

She wrote a book a little while back and talked about it and many other things, quite a story and quite a life!


----------



## Cookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Sounds interesting, I'll try to find the book in our library.  I like Carly now, but didn't care much back in her heyday, when I was too busy to pay attention, except for ' Your So Vain' constantly playing on the radio.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2015)

Always liked Carly (btw her father is/was the Simon of Simon & Schuster Publishing). But nobody sings “Mockingbird” like Charles & Inez Foxx (1963). Carly and her ex James Taylor recorded the remake in 1973.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 27, 2015)

Here is one that was never popular, but I always liked it---better than some of her hits.  The Itsy-bitsy part is not so great, but the tallest boy and tallest girl, among the kids, are hers with James Taylor.  The boy looks just like him.  Love the socks and sneakers, too.  Btw, I think she is 5'10" tall. (trivia)


----------



## Cookie (Jun 27, 2015)

that's a great one, I like it too.  Thanks Nancy.  I love her outfit too, including sneakers and socks.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2015)

Nancy I like that - from "Heartburn" with Jack Nicholson & Merul Streep.


----------

